# Question: Future Galveston based trips



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

I recently bought a canal cottage in Laguna Harbor on the tip end of Port Bolivar right off the ICW (just next to Hornbecks shrimp harbor). I have been wondering if I could catch a ride with someone launching at the GYB who would agree to pick me up and drop me off at my dock at LH....that way I would avoid a ferry ride which at times takes hours. One problem is that I wouldnt be there to help with the haul out, clean fish or the boat. But, I would agree to pay a larger share of the expenses for this privilege. Another possibility, the Capt could launch at GYB the evening before, tie up at my dock and spend the night in my cottage...get an early start on the fishing day. I think it is 2 -3 miles from GYB to LH. Anyway, just thinking out loud, PM me if you have any thoughts on this.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you have water and stuff at the dock to where you could help out on the initial cleaning????


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*water*

Yes. water is available. There is no formal cleaning table yet...should be before too long.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

How about with someone out of Bolivar Yacht Basin? 

Know this guy pert near always looking for decent crew on a diesel Bert 28. 

Pm me if you are interested.


----------

